# I need help to fix throttling on intel i7 10510u



## Hxly (Jan 20, 2021)

So i have an intel i7 10510u and with an mx 230 gpu 2gb vram and 16gb ram, can anyone help me how to stop cpu throttle with throttlestop? Heres my settings before anything changed except ive already changed the volt offset. Ive tried gaming with it, ive played star waes battlefront 2 with no issues for 30 minutes, after that throttlestop shows red POWER indicator and yellow on edp other,pl1,pl2. Any help will be appreciated. My laptop is lenovo flex 15 IML


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 20, 2021)

Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




The 10510U has 4 cores and 8 threads. Your screenshot shows only 4 threads. Did you disable half of your CPU on purpose or are you unaware that half of your CPU cannot be used? Either fix this in the BIOS or open up msconfig, click on the Boot tab, press Advanced options... and make sure that Number of processors is not checked. Reboot so Windows can try and find the rest of your missing CPU.

When properly cooled, these CPUs can run at over 50W. If cooling is bad, you can only the 10510U at 15W or maybe 20W. You will either see constant thermal throttling in ThrottleStop or you will see constant power limit throttling. Try to fix the cooling for maximum performance. You are running only half of your CPU and only running it at half of its rated speed. I can only assume that cooling is terrible.

Run CPU-Z. It is either going to show 2 cores and 4 threads or it will show 4 cores and 4 threads. It should be showing 4 cores and 8 threads. That is what you paid for. The ThrottleStop C States window will also show how many cores are available.









						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hxly (Jan 20, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Product Specifications
> 
> 
> quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.
> ...


Yep, it shows only 4 thread because ive disabled hyper threading technology in bios because i thought that it will increase the temp and throttles my laptop. Do you think i should turn it on? Anyway i have an external cooling pad but i think it doesnt help much.


----------



## Hxly (Jan 20, 2021)

Hxly said:


> Yep, it shows only 4 thread because ive disabled hyper threading technology in bios because i thought that it will increase the temp and throttles my laptop. Do you think i should turn it on? Anyway i have an external cooling pad but i think it doesnt help much.


Also lenovo has 3 cooling modes in bios, the first one being performance mode, the other two are intelligent cooling mode and quiet mode. Ive set in on performance mode because i think that it will increase fan speed while im gaming. Is it okay or i need to change the mode?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 20, 2021)

Hxly said:


> ive disabled hyper threading technology in bios


It is OK if you have done this deliberately. I just wanted to make sure that you were aware of this.

If I bought a laptop and the cooling was so poor that I could only run half the CPU at half of its rated speed, I would send it back to Lenovo and I would ask for all of my money back.

External cooling pads are not a fix for poorly designed laptops. Most people only see a difference of 1°C or 2°C when using a cooling pad.

Your turbo power limits are set to 30W and 44W. This is not realistic. Your cooling is struggling at 20W. I would suggest lowering your power limits to try and get slow and consistent performance. I would also suggest trying to replace the thermal paste to improve cooling.

You can infinitely try to juggle various ThrottleStop settings but this is not going to solve the cooling problem. Kind of like trying to find a band-aid when someone's arm just got ripped off.

Here is a look at the sorry looking heatsinks that Lenovo uses on their laptops with 15W CPUs. To say this is barely adequate is being generous. I think a U.S. penny has more copper in it than this heatsink does. The three point mount is another fail.



http://imgur.com/K88ofEI


----------



## Hxly (Jan 20, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> It is OK if you have done this deliberately. I just wanted to make sure that you were aware of this.
> 
> If I bought a laptop and the cooling was so poor that I could only run half the CPU at half of its rated speed, I would send it back to Lenovo and I would ask for all of my money back.
> 
> ...


Ohhh okay, thank you for your replies. Do you think i should lower the power limits only or are there any more solutions to stop these throttling? Because my parents bought the laptop for me about 4 months ago and i cant return it anymore and i also cannot buy a new laptop because my family is on a budget right now.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 20, 2021)

Hxly said:


> stop these throttling?


Without better cooling, throttling cannot be stopped. You can choose thermal throttling or power limit throttling. Use whatever works best for you.

I would try lowering the power limits to somewhere around 15W or 20W for the long term power limit and maybe 20W or 25W for the short term limit. If your CPU heats up instantly at 20W, then maybe you need to reduce the turbo time limit to only 1 or 2 seconds.

Here is the exact same 10510U CPU with proper cooling. It can run at over 50W before it starts to thermal throttle and slow down.



http://imgur.com/NQHgK5G


----------



## Hxly (Jan 20, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Without better cooling, throttling cannot be stopped. You can choose thermal throttling or power limit throttling. Use whatever works best for you.
> 
> I would try lowering the power limits to somewhere around 15W or 20W for the long term power limit and maybe 20W or 25W for the short term limit. If your CPU heats up instantly at 20W, then maybe you need to reduce the turbo time limit to only 1 or 2 seconds.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh okay, does using thermal paste help? And what do you mean by "cooling" is it means that i need to buy a new cooling tools on my laptop?



unclewebb said:


> Without better cooling, throttling cannot be stopped. You can choose thermal throttling or power limit throttling. Use whatever works best for you.
> 
> I would try lowering the power limits to somewhere around 15W or 20W for the long term power limit and maybe 20W or 25W for the short term limit. If your CPU heats up instantly at 20W, then maybe you need to reduce the turbo time limit to only 1 or 2 seconds.
> 
> ...


Also how about pp0 current limit? Do i need to change anything there?



unclewebb said:


> Without better cooling, throttling cannot be stopped. You can choose thermal throttling or power limit throttling. Use whatever works best for you.
> 
> I would try lowering the power limits to somewhere around 15W or 20W for the long term power limit and maybe 20W or 25W for the short term limit. If your CPU heats up instantly at 20W, then maybe you need to reduce the turbo time limit to only 1 or 2 seconds.
> 
> ...


Also do i need to clamp them or lock them?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 21, 2021)

Hxly said:


> what do you mean by "cooling"


What I mean by cooling is that if your laptop has a tiny heatsink and a nice quiet fan that produces an insignificant amount of airflow, your CPU will not be able to perform anywhere close to its full rated speed. You can try replacing the thermal paste but this is not going to fully solve the problem. The 15W heatsink that was installed is adequate to run your CPU at 15W. It is nowhere near adequate to run this CPU at over 50W which this powerful CPU is capable of running at. 

The PP0 Current Limit is fine. It is not the problem.

I would check both Clamp options. You want to make sure that power consumption does not go too high. Your heatsink and fan cannot deal with any excess heat.


----------



## Hxly (Jan 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> What I mean by cooling is that if your laptop has a tiny heatsink and a nice quiet fan that produces an insignificant amount of airflow, your CPU will not be able to perform anywhere close to its full rated speed. You can try replacing the thermal paste but this is not going to fully solve the problem. The 15W heatsink that was installed is adequate to run your CPU at 15W. It is nowhere near adequate to run this CPU at over 50W which this powerful CPU is capable of running at.
> 
> The PP0 Current Limit is fine. It is not the problem.
> 
> I would check both Clamp options. You want to make sure that power consumption does not go too high. Your heatsink and fan cannot deal with any excess heat.


Okay thank you for your help, but anyway can i bring the laptop to someone so that they can change the heatsink/the fan?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 21, 2021)

Hxly said:


> they can change the heatsink/the fan


You cannot upgrade laptops with a better heatsink and fan. There is probably nothing physically wrong with your heatsink or fan. They are just under designed. Many modern laptops have the same problem.

You can take your laptop in to a service center and have the thermal paste replaced but it might not make a significant difference.


----------

